# WE Island Mist Tweaks



## mainshipfred (Jan 25, 2018)

Had to exchange a Christmas present had replaced it with 3 Island Mist kits. From what I read they are more like wine coolers which aren't my favorites I've been reading about tweaking them, using less water, adding fruit, sugar, etc. What I'm getting is Cranberry Malbec, Pomegranate Zin and Coconut Yuzu Pinot Gris. I want to add fresh Pomegranate and Cranberries to the first 2 but don't know how much and if I make only 5 gallons does this make a difference? Also I see some using grape juice concentrate. I'm making this primarily for my wife as she doesn't like dry reds which is all I have. Could you please let me know what has worked for you.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 26, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Had to exchange a Christmas present had replaced it with 3 Island Mist kits. From what I read they are more like wine coolers which aren't my favorites I've been reading about tweaking them, using less water, adding fruit, sugar, etc. What I'm getting is Cranberry Malbec, Pomegranate Zin and Coconut Yuzu Pinot Gris. I want to add fresh Pomegranate and Cranberries to the first 2 but don't know how much and if I make only 5 gallons does this make a difference? Also I see some using grape juice concentrate. I'm making this primarily for my wife as she doesn't like dry reds which is all I have. Could you please let me know what has worked for you.



I've made a couple of these for the girls in my house. Untweaked, they're pretty low in alcohol and too sweet for me. So, I do the tweakery suggested by many: in the primary, add half the fpac, a pound of sugar and a liter of concentrate. Ferment to dry (about 11%) and add the rest of the Fpac to taste. It winds up off dry instead of sweet. It has more body and flavor. 

I would be leery of pomegranate - worry that the bitter tannin in the seeds would be too much. Cranberry would be good, I think. Check out Joe's threads on how to make an fpac for more direction.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 26, 2018)

I've done a few as well and have found that the tweaks @jgmann67 described worked well. I target something in the 11-12%ABV range. 

To avoid the bitterness in the pomegranate, maybe just try straight Pom juice.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 26, 2018)

I'll probably start this one next month:

https://labelpeelers.com/island-mist-raspberry-dragonfruit-white-shiraz-wine-kit/


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 26, 2018)

jgmann67 said:


> I'll probably start this one next month:
> 
> https://labelpeelers.com/island-mist-raspberry-dragonfruit-white-shiraz-wine-kit/



Are you going to make it 5 or 6 gallon batch and if I add fruit of juice would you still add the 1/2 F-pack?


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 26, 2018)

I’ll do this as a 6 gallon with the modifications as described above. If I did fruit on the front end, I might hold the fpac and only use half to back sweeten.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 8, 2018)

This kit is on order and we’ll start it around Valentine’s Day.


----------



## joeswine (Feb 8, 2018)

Boost the Abv in the primary to at least 12%add the fpac as directed thats the way to go with this style kit.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 8, 2018)

joeswine said:


> Boost the Abv in the primary to at least 12%add the fpac as directed by the way to go with this style kit.



I’ll boost and add body with some concentrate. I usually put half of the fpac in during the primary fermentation and the rest in during clearing. I don't want it too sweet. Maybe a 1/3 in primary and 2/3 in the finish.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm making the pomegranate zin now. Added 2 cups of sugar to get the SG to 1.060.

That's all. It's a refreshing chick drink, not mine. I make it for all my neighbor ladies. I even let them pick a flavor every winter. Its kinda like community service for Sand Hills Preserve.


----------



## joeswine (Feb 9, 2018)

The idea of boosting the ABV is so you could add all the flavor in the end,.and still have a chick wine.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 9, 2018)

joeswine said:


> The idea of boosting the ABV is so you could add all the flavor in the end,.and still have a chick wine.



I hear ya. I’m shooting for the fringe of “chick wine” - not so sweet that others won’t touch it.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 19, 2018)

The raspberry dragonfruit Shiraz is in clearing. Now. It fermented to 0.990 and with the remains of the fpac, I bumped it back up to 1.004 territory. 

ABV is around 11.5%. Nice, sweet nose and pleasant palate already. Two weeks and we'll rack it off the fine lees; dose, and let it sit for a few months before bottling.


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 19, 2018)

jgmann67 said:


> The raspberry dragonfruit Shiraz is in clearing. Now. It fermented to 0.990 and with the remains of the fpac, I bumped it back up to 1.04 territory.
> 
> ABV is around 11.5%. Nice, sweet nose and pleasant palate already. Two weeks and we'll rack it off the fine lees; dose, and let it sit for a few months before bottling.



Are these kits really this quick to bottle? I did mine a few weeks before you.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 19, 2018)

I do them kinda like @joeswine suggests. Two cans of frozen white grape juice concentrate plus whatever amount of sugar to boost the Starting SG. So far in the 5-6 mist type wines I've done I've used all the fpac or whatever its called as per kit instructions. All the wines so far have been well received by wife and most family and friends.


----------



## heatherd (Feb 19, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Are these kits really this quick to bottle? I did mine a few weeks before you.


Yep, they are not really designed to age.

I have made a couple batches without tweaks that I use for sangria in the summer. Made the lemon sauvignon blanc and the orange sangria one for sangria, and I usually add brandy to them along with fruit. I still have some untweaked 2012 cranberry Malbec hanging around that I may make as a mulled wine next winter.


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 19, 2018)

heatherd said:


> Yep, they are not really designed to age.
> 
> I have made a couple batches without tweaks that I use for sangria in the summer. Made the lemon sauvignon blanc and the orange sangria one for sangria, and I usually add brandy to them along with fruit. I still have some untweaked 2012 cranberry Malbec hanging around that I may make as a mulled wine next winter.



I added fruit prior to fermentation, only used about 3/4 the pac and boosted the SG to around 1.090. They all finished below .995. I stopped using the clearing agents. So I may have to filter if I choose to bottlle in a few months.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 20, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Are these kits really this quick to bottle? I did mine a few weeks before you.



Yep, they sure are. I usually go longer than the directions state, just to get all the solids out. I don't filter much anymore, but am often inclined to with these due to my shorter aging times.


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 20, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> Yep, they sure are. I usually go longer than the directions state, just to get all the solids out. I don't filter much anymore, but am often inclined to with these due to my shorter aging times.



Well, I guess it's time to start looking for clear bottles. I have 15+ gallons ready soon.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 20, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Well, I guess it's time to start looking for clear bottles. I have 15+ gallons ready soon.



Check out MoreWine and Shore Container

(BTW: with Shore, it is cheaper to place two orders of three cases each, then to just order 6 cases - 3 seems to be their sweet spot with shipping)

Edit: What am I saying? You should call your local winery contacts. They probably have bottles to sell you or would allow you to piggy back on their order.


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 20, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> Check out MoreWine and Shore Container
> 
> (BTW: with Shore, it is cheaper to place two orders of three cases each, then to just order 6 cases - 3 seems to be their sweet spot with shipping)
> 
> Edit: What am I saying? You should call your local winery contacts. They probably have bottles to sell you or would allow you to piggy back on their order.



That's where I'm getting them. $12.00 a case for commercial weight bottles.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 26, 2018)

I’m about 10 days from racking and the wine is clearing fairly well. It’s super clear at the top (for about 5” from the top) and the rest is clearish... not quite there.


----------



## GaDawg (Mar 3, 2018)

We all have our own taste. But for me and those who drink my mist wines adding the entire F pack makes them too syrupy sweet. I add 1 - 1 1/2 cups of the F pack to the primary and finish with the rest.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 3, 2018)

On 1-27-18 I made 3 at the same time, added about 3/4 the F pack just by guessing and bumped up the sugar plus only made 5 gallons. Yesterday I did my second racking and added Sparkolliod since I didn't use any clearing agent to start. Right now I'm doing a vaccumm degassing to help the Sparkolliod work. I'm doing all this being told these could be early drinkers and would like to have something for my non dry friends this summer. To be honest, I don't think I am going to add the rest of the F pack. I think it's just fine the way it is. I may do a bench trial at bottling and perhaps bottle some with some additional F pack to suit the others. As you said, we all have our own taste.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 3, 2018)

What was your starting SG? Adding f-pac, sugar AND reducing to 5 gallons, you might have rocket fuel on your hands.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 3, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> What was your starting SG? Adding f-pac, sugar AND reducing to 5 gallons, you might have rocket fuel on your hands.[/QUOTE
> 
> 1.095 or so. Never reached 1.100. Acid may be a tad high. Ph 3.25.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 3, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> 1.095 or so. Never reached 1.100. Acid may be a tad high. Ph 3.25.



I suspect the f-pack will balance that out.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 4, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> I suspect the f-pack will balance that out.



I'll cold stabilize them and see what happens but they are somewhat pleasant now for only being slightly over a month old.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 8, 2018)

Since I only made 5 gallons the ph is low, between 3.16 and 3.19. Yesterday I did a bench trail and added 4ml and 8ml of water to 40 ml sample of wine plus I had a base base. As I took the ph readings it was dropping with the more water samples. Does this make any sense? I didn't calibrate the meter because I didn't care what the ph was just the change in ph.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 8, 2018)

If you cold stabilize at that pH, you are likely to make your pH problem worse.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 8, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> If you cold stabilize at that pH, you are likely to make your pH problem worse.



I always thought cold stabilization increased the ph by dropping the tartrate crystals. But the below acticle say it has a different affect depending of the original ph. It appears 3.6 - 3.65 is the magic number. It's one article so don't know if there are other factors or theories but I didn't know this.

Cold stabilization is tricky! The procedure involves placing the wine in cold storage at a temperature between 25° and 40° F (-4° and 4° C) for a minimum of three weeks and then racking it. This has the effect of precipitating the tartaric acid as potassium bitartrate salt — the tartrate crystals you find at the bottom of a bottle of wine that you forgot and left in the fridge for too long — which decreases acidity and hence TA. However, remember that potassium contributes to a higher pH. When it precipitates during cold stabilization, it then lowers the pH. This effect actually happens at a pH of 3.65 (use 3.6 if you have a 0.1 precision pH meter) or lower because of the relative concentrations of tartrate and potassium in the wine. At a pH of 3.65 or above, cold stabilization will actually raise the pH.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 8, 2018)

first of all let me say this is just my thinking ,you made a* cranberry melbec,zin/pm and a coconut pino Gris*. none of which as a island mist kit require a hi ph level, these are party kits. the *cranberry Malbec* would had been very smooth just as it came or by adding a cranberry fpac of its own, zin /pom one of my favorites also add the kit as directed boost the abv and ad a pom.fpac,the *coconut Gris* bump up the abv let the_ fpac_ do it
s function in the final application as directed .these IM kits are fun to play with just my thought,


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 8, 2018)

joeswine said:


> first of all let me say this is just my thinking ,you made a* cranberry melbec,zin/pm and a coconut pino Gris*. none of which as a island mist kit require a hi ph level, these are party kits. the *cranberry Malbec* would had been very smooth just as it came or by adding a cranberry fpac of its own, zin /pom one of my favorites also add the kit as directed boost the abv and ad a pom.fpac,the *coconut Gris* bump up the abv let the_ fpac_ do it
> s function in the final application as directed .these IM kits are fun to play with just my thought,



Thanks Joe, so you don't think the 3.20 ph is too low? If you made it in a 6 gallon batch do you know what your final ph was?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 8, 2018)

I still think you'll be fine, once you add the f-pac. That sweetness will cover up a lot of acid.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 8, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> I still think you'll be fine, once you add the f-pac. That sweetness will cover up a lot of acid.



I thought about that,I already use about 3/4 of the F-pac prefermintation so I may have to add some simple sugar. 

On another note from my wine class, and this will be controversial, this particular wine maker never used sorbates. He sterile filters the majority of his wines prior to bottling and then again at bottling.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 8, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> On another note from my wine class, and this will be controversial, this particular wine maker never used sorbates. He sterile filters the majority of his wines prior to bottling and then again at bottling.



That's the alternative approach. Sadly, not an affordable one for those of us who aren't commercial.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 8, 2018)

The reason I didn't do this as a full 6 gallon kit( lessons learned) pH I've learned has never been a issue will the these style kits just the balance between ABV and flavor, that's the true art.

Thinking outside the box,allows me to learn and spreading samples out to get real feedback.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 8, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> That's the alternative approach. Sadly, not an affordable one for those of us who aren't commercial.



I thought you had a filter, you could always borrow mine. The sterile filter pads are .5 micron the ones he uses are .45 so I would think that is close enough.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 8, 2018)

joeswine said:


> The reason I didn't do this as a full 6 gallon kit( lessons learned) pH I've learned has never been a issue will the these style kits just the balance between ABV and flavor, that's the true art.
> 
> Thinking outside the box,allows me to learn and spreading samples out to get real feedback.



To be clear, you also make these as 5 gallons kits. Did I understand that correctly?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 8, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> I thought you had a filter, you could always borrow mine. The sterile filter pads are .5 micron the ones he uses are .45 so I would think that is close enough.



Thanks. Yes, I do have a whole house filter. Never tried anything lower than 1 micron though. Could be a fun experiment.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 8, 2018)

No the Fontana and Cru kits reducing them to 5 gallons increased the ABV and boost the flavor and structure, however doing that requires more detail to the sometimes I see where people follow the flow then add there on tweaks and don't come away with the results I stated, tweaking is fine as long as you understand stand the basic profiles of your wines .foll fo making an fpac .


----------



## Mismost (Mar 8, 2018)

joeswine said:


> The reason I didn't do this as a full 6 gallon kit( lessons learned) pH I've learned has never been a issue will the these style kits just the balance between ABV and flavor, that's the true art.
> 
> Thinking outside the box,allows me to learn and spreading samples out to get real feedback.



I have the Coconut Yuzu on deck...just to be clear...you did reduce the volume to five gallons? Adjust SG for 12% ABV? used half the Fpac in primary?

Thanks.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 8, 2018)

Mismost said:


> I have the Coconut Yuzu on deck...just to be clear...you did reduce the volume to five gallons? Adjust SG for 12% ABV? used half the Fpac in primary?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, for all 3 reduced to 5 gallons, used about 3/4 the F-pac raised the potential ABV to 12 - 13%


----------



## GaDawg (Mar 14, 2018)

I’ve never reduced the volume, but I do add 4 lbs of sugar as a simple syrup and 1/2 the F-pack.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 14, 2018)

the volume is 5.5 noticed I drop the volume on this kit to pick up the abv and increase the bases flavor profile it also allow me to follow the instruction on adding the *fpac *even then the flavor profile was good on the coconut but not liked I wanted it or expected it to be ,if I was to move it up to the 6 gallon mark it would have diluted the coconut flavor even more (lessons learned) and this is a coconut yuzo,,yes?


----------



## joeswine (Mar 14, 2018)

balance of the flow...remember this is just my way..have fun.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 21, 2018)

I just removed my Coconut Pinot Gris from the chest freezer. It was at 30 degrees for 5 days. I did it to try to reduce the acid level. It when in at a Ph of 3.19 and when I removed it it was at 3.64. It that even possible? I chesked it twice with 2 Ph meters.


----------



## jgmann67 (Mar 21, 2018)

Raspberry Dragonfruit Shiraz in the bottle. Purdy.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 21, 2018)

Probably not correct to start with tartness is to be expected upfront then with the additional imput of the fpac the finish and a little time should balance out. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Mcjeff (Apr 3, 2018)

jgmann67 said:


> Raspberry Dragonfruit Shiraz in the bottle. Purdy. View attachment 47511


I just started one..Also added the lb of sugar and L of juice - tasted it yet or just bottled?


----------



## jgmann67 (Apr 4, 2018)

Mcjeff said:


> I just started one..Also added the lb of sugar and L of juice - tasted it yet or just bottled?



Yes. We opened a bottle with appetizers on Easter. A big hit with my wife and daughter (which is good because I made this for them). Sweet, but not too much so. Fruity and crisp.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 4, 2018)

jgmann67 said:


> Yes. We opened a bottle with appetizers on Easter. A big hit with my wife and daughter (which is good because I made this for them). Sweet, but not too much so. Fruity and crisp.


I'll trade you a bottle of yours for a Raspberry/Peach Sangria that's about done with primary (added the 1/2 f-pack, 1L concentrate + 1 lb corn sugar). That's assuming any of it is left by the time I bottle mine. I think I gave you one of those last year for the "chicks" in your house, assuming they'd sip it around the pool some evening...


----------



## jgmann67 (Apr 4, 2018)

ceeaton said:


> I'll trade you a bottle of yours for a Raspberry/Peach Sangria that's about done with primary (added the 1/2 f-pack, 1L concentrate + 1 lb corn sugar). That's assuming any of it is left by the time I bottle mine. I think I gave you one of those last year for the "chicks" in your house, assuming they'd sip it around the pool some evening...



I’ll check the rack. I don’t remember that one.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 4, 2018)

jgmann67 said:


> I’ll check the rack. I don’t remember that one.


You drank it already...last summer.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 4, 2018)

jgmann67 said:


> I’ll check the rack. I don’t remember that one.





ceeaton said:


> You drank it already...last summer.



You know, it was the "unforgettable" one.


----------



## jgmann67 (Apr 5, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> You know, it was the "unforgettable" one.



I may be drinking too much.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 5, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> You know, it was the "unforgettable" one.


It is what it is, definitely in the forgettable category. A quick pleasant wine, cheap, some sweetness. I figured it would be like enjoying a wine cooler around the pool. Good to give away to the masses and keep the good stuff to myself...


----------



## Mcjeff (Jun 25, 2020)

Peach Apricot Chardonnay. So, by mistake I put the f-pack in at the beginning. I planned to add grape concentrate, but grabbed the F-pack instead. Should I let it go to dry and back sweeten or stop fermentation with the sorbate before dry? Starting SG was 1.09(I added sugar also). Any suggestions?


----------



## joeswine (Jun 25, 2020)

Wait till the end taste it then react


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 25, 2020)

Adding sorbate won't stop an active fermentation. Your best bet is, as you suggest, to let it go dry, then stabilize it and backsweeten.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 26, 2020)

As other said, just proceed and back sweeten later. If you're so inclined, you could hold back some of the grape concentrate for sweetening.


----------



## BABRU (Jun 26, 2020)

Who knows, you might like it dry without adding anything. Should be interesting. I would have probably added the extra grape pack as well.


----------

